
Show HN: Portainer – A lightweight management UI for Docker - deviantony
http://portainer.io
======
progx
Nice UI. But my mainproblem is not solved with an UI.

I did not understand who uses only default containers without configuration or
only the small possible container configurations? For such people a default UI
is perfect.

E.g. Containers with Linked Data-Containers to store the Data outside of a
container, or setting up a container with different parameters (company/server
specific). For such things i need an extra system which can not be used with
your or any other UI.

We build our own small template system to manage Domains, Subdomains and the
setup of the software within a container. How could this be connected to your
UI?

It would be great if your Template-System will integrate an API, so really
configurable Templates will be possible. Allow external Scripts, or better
access to an Rest-Api to get configurations. This will be a huge advantage
over other standard UIs.

~~~
IanCal
> E.g. Containers with Linked Data-Containers to store the Data outside of a
> container, or setting up a container with different parameters
> (company/server specific). For such things i need an extra system which can
> not be used with your or any other UI.

What ways are you injecting new data in? This service appears to support
environment variables (which sounds right for setting up a container with
different parameters) and volumes, do those not meet your needs? I'm always
slightly hazy on the volumes-from data-container pattern so perhaps not.

~~~
progx
The ENV vars for a container are part of the standard docker system, they work
as expected and are supported by many UIs.

I mean how dynamic data come into the Container from the UI, when you setup a
new container? I use the data to setup the container, get letsencrypt
certificates, update nginx proxy, add to backups, ....

Example: I setup a new Apache+PHP-Container with Domain xyz.com, now i want to
add a subdomain abc.xyz.com. How can i do that with the UI and automatically
inform my other components about the changes. That is what i mean with, that
the UI solve not this problem for me and it has no API to connect. Or their
template system is not flexible enough to handle such things.

Currently my data is stored in conf files and i use some custom scripts to
create / update the docker containers, update proxy, ....

------
ysh7
A similar project[1] which is also open source[2] and looks a lot similar.

[1] [https://shipyard-project.com/](https://shipyard-project.com/)

[2]
[https://github.com/shipyard/shipyard](https://github.com/shipyard/shipyard)

~~~
deviantony
Hey there ! We have a comparison table on our website:
[http://portainer.io/portainer-comparison.html](http://portainer.io/portainer-
comparison.html)

The main advantage against shipyard is that you only need to deploy one
container to run Portainer, it's really simple and quick. Shipyard deployment
is more complex.

~~~
ysh7
That comparison looks inaccurate. Shipyard does support tagging images. Also
will support Swarm [1] mode (and volume/ network support)

[1]
[https://github.com/shipyard/shipyard/pull/837](https://github.com/shipyard/shipyard/pull/837)

~~~
deviantony
Thanks, I will update the comparison table. I did not include 'next' features
in the table :)

------
jpgvm
Opensource incase anyone was wondering:
[https://github.com/portainer/portainer](https://github.com/portainer/portainer)

------
mbreese
Is this commercial? Open source? I managed to find the github repository[1].
While it is linked to on the homepage, it isn't all that discoverable. From
there, it looks like this is licensed until a BSD-like (zlib) license. If
that's the case, what's the model for this? Is there a commercial offering
coming, or is it really just an open-source management engine?

[1] [https://github.com/portainer](https://github.com/portainer)

~~~
ncresswell
Hi there, we are releasing portainer as opensource, with a paid support option
available for people running in production. In the future we also plan to
offer paid plugins/extensions, to support things like LDAP authentication. The
core functionality will always be free and always open source.

------
jstoja
It looks absolutely amazing! Is it compatible with swarm mode? It would be
awesome if it was a bit more explicit that it was running on a swarm/which
node...

~~~
deviantony
Thanks a lot ! It is indeed compatible with Swarm mode and allows you to
manage your services. A lot of work is currently in progress on this part !
Feel free to try it and give use some feedback :)

------
deviantony
Main developer here, feel free to ask any questions :)

~~~
unlogic
We currently use DockerUI on our instances. What would be the compelling
reason to switch to Portainer?

~~~
deviantony
Our work is based on DockerUI, we do have a few extra features not implemented
in DockerUI yet (container console for example), Swarm support and Portainer
works well with Docker for Windows.

------
stuff4ben
It's like Rancher but for Docker Swarm (or just a host with Docker). I really
like it! We run our own container registry for our engineering group based on
Artifactory. Could this be made to work with that (or even Quay)?
[EDIT]Actually I just deployed this and saw that you can support other
registries out of the box. Cool!

~~~
bacheson1293
I agree. Rancher has too many balls in the air. They are trying to support
Cattle, Swarm, Mesos, Kubernetes...

As a result they aren't terribly good at anything (The UI is insanely slow).
Other specialized tools that just focus on one orchestration framework could
zoom past Rancher. Look at the Kubernetes UI in 1.4.

------
indexerror
Very Cool!

1\. Is there some auth mechanism like Shipyard where I can make new users and
set their access scopes?

2\. Can you please mention the source code on your page? It is nowhere to be
seen
([https://github.com/portainer/portainer](https://github.com/portainer/portainer)).

~~~
deviantony
Thanks !

Role based access control is our next big feature on the roadmap, we're
working on it :)

And yes, there is a link to the source code on the homepage.

------
ncresswell
We have just pushed Portainer release 1.10 to DockerHub. Release notes are
here:
[https://github.com/portainer/portainer/releases/tag/1.10.0](https://github.com/portainer/portainer/releases/tag/1.10.0)

------
kylegordon
Looks great, and certainly ticks a lot more boxes than the others in your
comparison matrix!

Glad to see that you say services are being worked on. I see that as a good
area to push forward on in Docker land.

------
robinduckett
Related to this project?

[https://github.com/duedil-ltd/portainer](https://github.com/duedil-
ltd/portainer)

~~~
orls
No; _that_ Portainer is for, in short, running `docker build` tasks remotely
on a Mesos cluster. Unrelated work, same ecosystem.

Both projects just named themselves based on an extension of the shipping-
container analogy - "things that help manage lots of containers".

------
robinduckett
Love the art style, love the site style, maybe useful as a desktop app for
local development too perhaps?

~~~
deviantony
Thanks ! A desktop app is not in the roadmap at the moment. Portainer is built
to be easy to deploy and you just need to deploy one container to get it
running so it can really be useful to manage local development environments :)

------
csomar
Is there a Docker image to run Portainer? Can it then create docker containers
inside itself?

~~~
machbio
yes, it can -
[http://portainer.io/install.html](http://portainer.io/install.html)

------
philtar
Very cool. Simple enough for me to use as opposed to large MNCs

------
sarreph
Beautiful website. IMO, please use a solid colour for the contact form section
at the end. Much better that they are usable than 'look nice'.

------
otto_ortega
I like the UI. Great work. Kudos!

